# News from North Korea



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

&ldquo;We are not disguising the fact that the various satellites and long-range rockets that we will fire and the high-level nuclear test we will carry out are targeted at the United States.&rdquo; North Korea&rsquo;s national defence commission via the KCNA (Korean Central News Agency) 

So, what do you


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

So what do you think? Does North Korea have the balls to do something so damn stupid?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think they're trying to scare the west into giving them more money in aid.


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

The U.S. and China have both called for sanctions against N.K., so this could just be a threat to get us to call off the sanctions. JMHO.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah... I'm one of the few I suppose who think that NK WOULD try something just so they could go down in history as the ones who brought down the mighty Goliath... Same with Iran.. I think they'd take us out ASAP with no concern for the consequences. I really DO hope it's just a ploy for more money, aid, etc...


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Yeah... I'm one of the few I suppose who think that NK WOULD try something just so they could go down in history as the ones who brought down the mighty Goliath... Same with Iran.. I think they'd take us out ASAP with no concern for the consequences. I really DO hope it's just a ploy for more money, aid, etc...


Small vicious animals.... Amoral and hateful


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Same with Iran.. I think they'd take us out ASAP with no concern for the consequences. I really DO hope it's just a ploy for more money, aid, etc...


Even scarier than the notion that Iran doesn't care about the consequences, are his (Ahmadinejad's) actual statements that his notion of God will return *only* to a "scorched earth".... and he's anxious...

As for that little turd in N. Korea; he's a spoiled self-indulgent little imbecile, more than arrogant enough *and* stupid enough to *try* something suicidal. Luckily for him (and the poor slobs he rules), he has some guidance from "advisers" that know the U.S. will just pat him on the head and promise him more money and aid if he stomps his feet hard and long enough.

:nuts:


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh just turn NK into a parking lot and be done with it already. Geez.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

beware what you wish for Z..

http://news.yahoo.com/us-sends-b-2s-south-korea-military-drills-121203496.html


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

FatTire said:


> beware what you wish for Z..
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/us-sends-b-2s-south-korea-military-drills-121203496.html


Sounds like normal NK BS to me. Cut the lines so as to think they are going to do something. Seriously NK is like a child. Keeps putting their hand close to the pool while looking at mommy threatening to put it in. Well mommy has been saying "don't do it or else" long enough. Time to smack the hand!


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

We should just put up a huge sign at the border that says:
Please choose the rhetoric for this day

Nuke the US
Level Seoul to ashes
War may break out at any moment
Release a poorly made video or image
Mercilessly destroy those intent on destroying the NPRK


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I would love everyone to simply ignore them and not even try to reopen communications, but they would end up sinking a SK ship claiming it attacked them or some other act that causes loss of lives knowing that we're not going to respond unless they do something really bad. They don't care about the loss of a few lives and our administration allows it thinking it will prevent losing more in a conflict.

I have some news... There's going to be conflict eventually.

Why not nip this in the bud instead of giving them time to increase their capabilities?


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

yeah, i see your point z... thing is, we aint lil kims daddy..

a nuclear strike or even direct US military action will provoke a response, possibly from russian, china, or even iran, who knows... point is, it wont happen in a vacuum with the only consequence being a large pretty cloud...


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

FatTire said:


> yeah, i see your point z... thing is, we aint lil kims daddy..
> 
> a nuclear strike or even direct US military action will provoke a response, possibly from russian, china, or even iran, who knows... point is, it wont happen in a vacuum with the only consequence being a large pretty cloud...


China won't do a darn thing. We are their number one export. We support their economy and they have even condemned NK's actions. China will also keep Russia in check. Russia doesn't want to go to war anyways, they can't afford it. And since we have fed them and clothed them i would think we ARE their daddy. Daddy is the hand thats fed you. It may be a bit much to nuke the whole country but a few drone strikes on key targets might not be a bad idea. Don't beat the child senseless but give them a firm swat on the ass to get their attention. This behavior has been going on long enough. Of course, judging from Obama's reaction of Benghasi, he probably won't do a damn thing and either try to cover it up or dumb down an incident because of a YouTube video. And his reaction about the Syrian chemical weapons attack proves yet again he has no pair to back up threats. Coward.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

zracer....we should RARELY, if ever, be in a hurry to go to war...Vietnam and Iraq are two mistakes that back that up...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I think we should invite the dip off daddy Kim's crank to one of our aircraft carriers, demonstrate how we can shoot down a golf ball sized target at 20 miles, then as soon as his jaw in on the floor, tell him its 30 years old.

We'll never hear from him again.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Magus said:


> I think we should invite the dip off daddy Kim's crank to one of our aircraft carriers, demonstrate how we can shoot down a golf ball sized target at 20 miles, then as soon as his jaw in on the floor, tell him its 30 years old.
> 
> We'll never hear from him again.


But if we did that the worthless pc of crap would just go home and kick his dog.... Or kill more civilians. 
Most ppl dont know it, but NK actually has a badass army and their spec warrior equivalents are first rate. Not saying to chicken out of a regional conflict, but knowing your enemies real capabilities is one of the first rules of combat.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

seanallen said:


> But if we did that the worthless pc of crap would just go home and kick his dog.... Or kill more civilians.
> Most ppl dont know it, but NK actually has a badass army and their spec warrior equivalents are first rate. Not saying to chicken out of a regional conflict, but knowing your enemies real capabilities is one of the first rules of combat.


The worst mistake would be to try and put troops in NK territory. They are brainwashed and believe in their cause. The area favors them because of the decades of prepping for this.

If there were a way to protect Seoul, I'd have no problem with missiles and high altitude bombing continuously for a couple of months. Let the boots on the ground witness losses to their equipment and troops while not gaining a single thing. Maybe eventually morale would become a big enough issue to complicate their efforts.


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

seanallen said:


> But if we did that the worthless pc of crap would just go home and kick his dog.... Or kill more civilians.
> Most ppl dont know it, but NK actually has a badass army and their spec warrior equivalents are first rate. Not saying to chicken out of a regional conflict, but knowing your enemies real capabilities is one of the first rules of combat.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Magus said:


> I think we should invite the dip off daddy Kim's crank to one of our aircraft carriers, demonstrate how we can shoot down a golf ball sized target at 20 miles, then as soon as his jaw in on the floor, tell him its 30 years old.
> 
> We'll never hear from him again.


He was educated abroad. He's aware of the difference in NK and the rest of the world including the military capabilities.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

We just sent a couple of B-2's over there for "training exercises".


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Unfortunately, most of the folks who learned a lesson in Korea 60 years ago are about dead. Hopefully, we will not have to learn another lesson.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

labotomi said:


> He was educated abroad. He's aware of the difference in NK and the rest of the world including the military capabilities.


So he isn't ignorant...just plain stupid.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

db2469 said:


> zracer....we should RARELY, if ever, be in a hurry to go to war...Vietnam and Iraq are two mistakes that back that up...


Its not being in a hurry, its being plain smart. They have been inching closer and closer to being capable of launching a strike at our soil. And have vowed to do so once that has been accomplished. Striking now significantly lessens the risk of a retaliatory strike. And in this case we have the technology that makes it possible to not put one US boot on NK soil.


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

zracer7 said:


> China won't do a darn thing. We are their number one export. We support their economy and they have even condemned NK's actions. China will also keep Russia in check. Russia doesn't want to go to war anyways, they can't afford it. And since we have fed them and clothed them i would think we ARE their daddy..


And you think WE can afford it?? CHINA OWNS US, with all the debt. We are the last nation that should be getting involved in another war.

Maybe we can wipe NK off the face of the earth, but the backlash would affect us greatly, wether ifs another power nation stepping in such as china, or the last straw that broke the American economy.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

gabedelgado said:


> And you think WE can afford it?? CHINA OWNS US, with all the debt. We are the last nation that should be getting involved in another war.
> 
> Maybe we can wipe NK off the face of the earth, but the backlash would affect us greatly, wether ifs another power nation stepping in such as china, or the last straw that broke the American economy.


I dont think China is gonna be a problem. They know if they try to invade us all that debt will be swept away. I think we should do that anyway. Ppl say we would lose major credibility in the world market if we did that. So what? I know we cant keep paying 30% interest on our debts. The global economy in general and America in particular, needs a reset on many different fronts. My beloved nation needs to fix her ailments. We need to seal our borders to an almost isolationist level. We need to restrict access to our markets to an almost Japanese level.... There.... Rant over


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

seanallen said:


> I dont think China is gonna be a problem. They know if they try to invade us all that debt will be swept away. I think we should do that anyway. Ppl say we would lose major credibility in the world market if we did that. So what? I know we cant keep paying 30% interest on our debts. The global economy in general and America in particular, needs a reset on many different fronts. My beloved nation needs to fix her ailments. We need to seal our borders to an almost isolationist level. We need to restrict access to our markets to an almost Japanese level.... There.... Rant over


Agree completely


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21974381

Patriot Nurse 
Folks, do NOT operate in fear, but think through your EMP plans. Odds are we'll be fine, but don't ignore a Black Swan.

Just thought I would post this..


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If China wants their money we can give them a trillion dollar coin. 

If NK strikes we should do massive retaliation. No need for any "boots on the ground". We need to show that we ARE still the big kid on the block that you don't mess with.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

hiwall said:


> If China wants their money we can give them a trillion dollar coin.
> 
> If NK strikes we should do massive retaliation. No need for any "boots on the ground". We need to show that we ARE still the big kid on the block that you don't mess with.


While I agree that any strike on us or our bases in the Pacific should be met with swift and continued retaliatory bombing, I disagree with the sentiment that we need to "show who's not to be messed with". They know. That's why they are goading us on in the first place, teetering us closer to all out war.

China doesn't want to support them because if they do, we (America) stop buying and good luck selling those goods in Europe (bankrupt) or Africa (warlords like cheap plastic right?) or the Mideast (already at war). No place to sell goods=economic collapse for China.

They will stay out of it.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

A pastor of a local church is a Korean War Vet; Purple Heart recipient along with a host of other awards. He will not tell me what he thinks about NK, only says he's watching them closely. Since lil Kim has assumed power, he has increased his garden, added booby traps to his property (generator hooked up to barbed wire, concrete bag rigged like something off of Home Alone, etc.); actions speak louder than words. This is a man who knows first hand what kind of military they had back then and has kept up with all reports out of that country since his return home. 

He's also a Vietnam vet who saw atrocities no one on here cld fathom. He won't talk about that either; but my husbands uncle will to an extent (buddy hit in stomach, intestines on fire, still living, have to kill him to end his misery).


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

dixiemama said:


> A pastor of a local church is a Korean War Vet; Purple Heart recipient along with a host of other awards. He will not tell me what he thinks about NK, only says he's watching them closely. Since lil Kim has assumed power, he has increased his garden, added booby traps to his property (generator hooked up to barbed wire, concrete bag rigged like something off of Home Alone, etc.); actions speak louder than words. This is a man who knows first hand what kind of military they had back then and has kept up with all reports out of that country since his return home.
> 
> He's also a Vietnam vet who saw atrocities no one on here cld fathom. He won't talk about that either; but my husbands uncle will to an extent (buddy hit in stomach, intestines on fire, still living, have to kill him to end his misery).


I prep for a lot of things, but keeping North Koreans off my property is a long way down the list.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

labotomi said:


> He was educated abroad. He's aware of the difference in NK and the rest of the world including the military capabilities.


Then the roly poly little dogeater is smoking too much crack!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

We may be underestimating North Korea. These indicate that they maybe able to hit us with an EMP.

http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx/12944#.UVeesjePZaf

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...rea-emp-attack-could-destroy-us-now/?page=all


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Bad all the way around.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Arutz Sheva is the kinda rag you question. They have a religious Z ionist agenda that would include war with Iran, and taking other people's land, rights and property. For 30 yrs these types have been saying Iran is 6 months away from a bomb.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Japan owns almost as much of our debt as China, at over a trillion. The F3d owns almost the same amount as China.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> Which agencies own the most Treasuries? Social Security, by a long shot. Here's the detailed breakdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> What About Foreign Ownership of the Debt?
> The breakout of foreign-held debt shows that China was the largest holder, at $1.161 trillion (as of October 2012, most recent data). Japan came in second, at $1.134 trillion. The oil exporting countries have been increasing their holdings, and have edged up to become #3 at at $266 billion. The Caribbean Banking Centers have also increased their holdings in recent years, and are now fourth, holding $258 billion. The Bureau of International Settlements has stated that the Caribbean centers, Luxembourg (at $139 billion) and Belgium ($133 billion) are probably fronts for oil-exporting countries and hedge funds that don't want to reveal their positions. Brazil is the fifth largest holder, at $255 billion. The next largest holders are Taiwan, Switzerland, Russia, Hong Kong and the United Kingdom, holding between $117-$201 billion each. (Source: Foreign Holding of U.S. Treasury Securities, December 17 2012; U.S. Treasury report "Petrodollars and Global Imbalances", February 2006)
> 
> China has been decreased its holdings from $1.2565 trillion in the last year, perhaps out of concern that the U.S. will default on its debt. China wants to keep the value of the dollar high. This makes its own currency, the yuan, relatively cheaper by comparison. That helps China's exports to the U.S. seem more affordable, which helps its economy grow. That's why, despite China's occasional threats to sell its holdings, it's happy to be America's biggest banker, and largest owner of U.S. debt. Article updated January 8, 2013


http://useconomy.about.com/od/monetarypolicy/f/Who-Owns-US-National-Debt.htm


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

hiwall said:


> We may be underestimating North Korea. These indicate that they maybe able to hit us with an EMP.
> 
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx/12944#.UVeesjePZaf
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...rea-emp-attack-could-destroy-us-now/?page=all


Scary stuff Hiwall! I've taken steps to protect a few of my electronics and will do more research and actions to protect more....that and the general prepping that we all do anyway could help us get through an EMP attack although we would have to think LONG term survival not just a few months!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

tenOC said:


> Arutz Sheva is the kinda rag you question. They have a religious Z ionist agenda that would include war with Iran, and taking other people's land, rights and property. For 30 yrs these types have been saying Iran is 6 months away from a bomb.


It sounds like you have the good guys and the bad guys mixed up. Ahmadinejad has threatened to use nuclear weapons against the US and Israel. He has publicly said that both countries must be destroyed before the 12th imam can return. Israel is a democracy. Iran is a brutal dictatorship. Only a pathological hatred for the Jews could make someone think Iran is the victim here.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

BillS said:


> It sounds like you have the good guys and the bad guys mixed up. Ahmadinejad has threatened to use nuclear weapons against the US and Israel. He has publicly said that both countries must be destroyed before the 12th imam can return. Israel is a democracy. Iran is a brutal dictatorship. Only a pathological hatred for the Jews could make someone think Iran is the victim here.


Thank you for proving my statement with your clambering for war against nations that pose no threat (just like Iraq) and that you're willing to do it based on falsehoods (just like Iraq).

You are completely misguided and only a propaganda absorber would believe it. A-jad never said that. Israel openly threatened Iran with a leaked document last fall/late summer and Iran responded what they would do if Israel followed through with the attack on them, and it did not include the USA. All easily proven. Israel is not a Democracy and over 4 million people in Israel are denied the right to vote. Iran is a parliamentary government with both women and a Jew serving and all Jews receive the right to vote. Stop with the hate doctrine. I'm not going to stop spreading facts and you know better than to actually try to prove your erroneous claims. 

This will turn out identical to the time you denied Israel was busted posing as CIA while paying a terror group (Jundallah) to commit terrorism in Afghanistan and Iran and blaming the USA. They were doing it while our soldiers are in Afghanistan. CIA director Michael Scheuer, you chose not to look him up I'm guessing.


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

So would experts and government really tell us if North Korea actually could reach US mainland with missiles?


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

gabedelgado said:


> So would experts and government really tell us if North Korea actually could reach US mainland with missiles?


From what I've read, yes they could reach us, but the rocket hasn't been fully tested. imo we would respond conventional, not so much because of fallout but it would be more effective overall. My guess is that NK isn't as insane as it sounds, just starving(leaders excluded) with no way out.


----------



## SleepInTheWoods82 (Mar 29, 2013)

If this goes down and they launch anything with a nuclear capability there are going to be more involved than just us and them. This will begin the domino effect. We are weak and spread thin, this isn't a threat to take lightly in any respect.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Are the N Koreans beginning to fall apart? Are they playing Sheriff Black Bart of Blazing Saddles threatening to shoot himself in the head so we'll give them money?
I believe part of the world smells blood and they have an axe to grind with us.


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

Well news just in, North Korea blocks off entry to industrial zone where SK work, that is basically the last thing NK Can do outside of military procedures. There is no more lines of communication, now just stay tuned to military mobility in NK.


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

gabedelgado said:


> Well news just in, North Korea blocks off entry to industrial zone where SK work, that is basically the last thing NK Can do outside of military procedures. There is no more lines of communication, now just stay tuned to military mobility in NK.


Bloody wonderful.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Just thought I would post this..


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

He said one thing that is true, wars are fought for bankers.

The U.S. has the most expensive military in the world. We spend as much on the military as the rest of the world combined. To justify this military we must have a boogeyman. Since the war in Iraq and Afghanistan is winding down, they are grooming NK to take its place.


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

In within the last two hours, NORTH KOREA APPROVES STRIKES ON US.
Google it for more info, but just breaking it to y'all!


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

Aside from the affects of a strike on mainland US, i was wondering what do y'all think would be te effects of a war with NK/china/Iran/Russia be on te regular people of the US? Would we opt to rationing for the troops? Gas prices? Food prices?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

swjohnsey said:


> He said one thing that is true, wars are fought for bankers.
> 
> The U.S. has the most expensive military in the world. We spend as much on the military as the rest of the world combined. To justify this military we must have a boogeyman. Since the war in Iraq and Afghanistan is winding down, they are grooming NK to take its place.


I agree, but we must figure out who is the boogeyman and who is 'they' once you know that, your eyes are wide open and you've awaken. Can't say it here, I'll get flamed and possibly banned. :surrender:


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Beginning to sound more and more like 1984, down to and including Big Brother.


----------

